# #3 of 10!



## rstenros (Oct 27, 2003)

I checked out a diablo the other day and it was the first time seeing such a car up close. I'm awestruck and now thinking my 1.8t sucks!


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: #3 of 10! (rstenros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rstenros* »_I checked out a diablo the other day and it was the first time seeing such a car up close. I'm awestruck and now thinking my 1.8t sucks!

Well, no offense, but most every car sucks if you compare it to a Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborgini, etc.


----------



## josh0855 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: #3 of 10! (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Well, no offense, but most every car sucks if you compare it to a Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborgini, etc.









no offence, but quality of one motor such as a Ferrari, Porsche, Lamborghini, etc... has no affect on the quality of any other motor on the road. It is possible to take a Ferrari or what ever is considered the best and use it as a bench mark to quality but other cars ( such as 1.8t ) do not some how inharnitly "suck" now that there are cars that are of a higher quality. Be proud of what you drive no matter what ,even if you are around a Porsche GT I still feel extremly proud of my 2001 VW GTI VR6 and no other car will make me believe my car now somehow sucks!


_Modified by josh0855 at 4:25 PM 7-25-2005_


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: #3 of 10! (josh0855)*

I will always be proud of my 1998 Jetta GLX too. I didn't mean it to be that offensive. Sorry.


----------



## thisonefoo (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: #3 of 10! (g60_corrado_91)*

haha.. I would still feel weak standing next to a Lambo or anything though. I'm proud of my 20th, but just get weak knees seeing Ferrari's and Lambo's.


----------



## GermanTuner44 (Jun 25, 2003)

I know how you feel, but I still love my VR...still sounds GREAT!


----------



## yeahdude (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (GermanTuner44)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## inneedofafastcar (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (yeahdude)*

yeah you could say so its a matter of tast give me a 97 supra tt over a ferrarie any day


----------



## BGBora (Jun 16, 2005)

ferrari's arent that fast... ( sweats nervously hoping no one with a ferrari is reading this ) lol


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (volksryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksryda* »_ferrari's arent that fast... ( sweats nervously hoping no one with a ferrari is reading this ) lol


----------



## JetBlack1.8 (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (inneedofafastcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inneedofafastcar* »_yeah you could say so its a matter of tast give me a 97 supra tt over a ferrarie any day

Supra's are over-rated.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

No some Supra's are overpowered! I've been in a 700 hp+ Supra before! If you think they are over-rated than you should get out more!! But I do beleive that Ferrari's are over rated and can't wait to finally run into one that wants to race!!


----------



## boosted-bora (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

I would rather have a ferrari and sell it then buy 2 1000+hp supras...


----------



## rstenros (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (boosted-bora)*

I'd rather have an s4 and an F350


----------



## ao2002 (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: (rstenros)*

think about what you guys are saying.. think value!!!







































































haha happy holidays...
(i guess its w/e floats ur boat haha)


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (ao2002)*

i would take a ferrari over a supra any day.
1) it's italian
2) its way more balanced than the supra will ever be.
3) It's infinantly more sexy than the supra.


----------



## Evil shenanigans!84 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (dub_IN)*

yah id have to agree, i would ditch the supra and go for class. Although i know the roads in portland ME, and although sexyness is important in a car... theres no way you could get away with it in central maine.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Evil shenanigans!84)*

FORMERLY portland me








I love it there, and i'll probably move back to the east coast..but right now i live in Indiana..can you say flat?


----------



## Evil shenanigans!84 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (dub_IN)*

man i moved from western mass to southern MI, yah i can say flat, its drivin me crazy, but id love to go back, portland is great, i went to college near waterville, its sweet up there, someday ill be back.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: (Evil shenanigans!84)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT28RS_GTI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: #3 of 10! (g60_corrado_91)*

Wrong..my VW GTI will prove Porche wrong..hehe! Not only power-wise..but handling...damn.........


----------



## GT28RS_GTI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (inneedofafastcar)*

Yep....I had a 96 TT about 3 yrs ago...had to get rid of it for tranny problems....Viper, Ferrari, 911 Porche were a piece of cake against it.....620 WHP .....only 10k INVESTMENT and it flew like a rocket ...


----------



## GT28RS_GTI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (rstenros)*

You will be sorry with S4s http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ....you can't even make it fast enough with 500 HP...I smoked 400-600 HP S4 w/ my Supra TT left and right.







..trust me..I know four people who have spend 5k over the past 4 yours of maintenance..stock S4 I say....1.8T is better, upgradable and reliable...slap in a GT3076R on a 1.8T and you will smoke any street S4...yeah...lag







will always be a concern on the 1.8Ts...


_Modified by GT28RS_GTI at 10:20 AM 3-24-2006_


----------

